# Junge Goldfische - Farbe?



## Libellchen (28. März 2011)

Ich würde gerne von den erfahrenen Goldfischbesitzern unter euch wissen, wann junge Goldfische ihre eigentliche Farbe bekommen. Meine sind vom letzten Jahr und, mit Ausnahme der Shubunkins, die ja sofort ihre Färbung bekommen, noch alle schwarz.
Ich möchte sie gerne zum Teil verschenken, sollte dann aber den Leuten sagen können, dass das mit der Farbe noch was wird, denn ich denke, schwarze Goldfische möchte niemand haben. Die Eltern sind übrigens orange, gelb und weiß.

Vielen Dank schon Mal für eure Hilfe,
liebe Grüße,
Karin


----------



## Wackenmaniac (28. März 2011)

*AW: Junge Goldfische - Farbe?*

Hi,

also bei meinen ist das unterschiedlich. Teilweise sind die vom letzten Jahr schon gold und teilweise sind die noch dunkel. Aber bisher hat sich noch jeder umgefärbt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. März 2011)

*AW: Junge Goldfische - Farbe?*

Hi Karin,

das Umfärben hängt sehr viel von den Wassertemperaturen ab. Vor ein paar Jahren in den Jahrhundertsommern (Wasser 25-30 Grad) wurden die Kleinen bei mir schon mit 4-5cm rot, in kühlen/kalten Jahren (Wasser kaum über 20 Grad) teilweise auch erst mit 15-20cm. Ein Teil bleibt aber womöglich auch wildfarben (bronzefarbig) - es färben sich nämlich normalerweise nie alle komplett um

MfG Frank


----------



## Duquesa86 (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Junge Goldfische - Farbe?*

Hallo,
habe heute __ Goldfisch-Nachwuchs entdeckt ca. 2 - 3,5 cm groß und die sind schon bunt. Ist das normal? Dann habe ich auch noch welche entdeckt ca. 4-5 cm groß die schimmerten oben grünlich waren ansonsten grau. War ne echte Überraschung, ansonsten hatten sich immer nur die jungen __ Moderlieschen gezeigt.


----------



## Zermalmer (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Junge Goldfische - Farbe?*



Duquesa86 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe heute __ Goldfisch-Nachwuchs entdeckt ca. 2 - 3,5 cm groß und die sind schon bunt. Ist das normal? Dann habe ich auch noch welche entdeckt ca. 4-5 cm groß die schimmerten oben grünlich waren ansonsten grau. War ne echte Überraschung, ansonsten hatten sich immer nur die jungen __ Moderlieschen gezeigt.


Hallo Gabi,
wie Frank schon geschrieben hat... Temperatur ist ein große Faktor.

Ansonsten bestimmt das Funtterangebot und Futterversorgung die Größe.
Habe bei meinem Umbau alle in gut Stecknadelkopfgröße von diesem Jahr umgesetzt...
nun gibt es von 2cm-8cm alles... 
Im Frühjahr hatte ich 2 'schwarze' noch ins AQ gesetzt (3 und 5cm) damit ich die nochmal suchen muss.
Im Aquarium haben beide innerhalb weniger Wochen die farbe gewechselt (der Kleine sogar früher wie der Große)

Auch beobachte ich im Teich, dass einige große (und kleine) Schwarze schon mit den größeren schwimmen... dafür gibts auch Ecken, wo ich weitere Goldies entdecke, die mit dem Schwarm noch gar nix gemeinsam unternehmen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn... Alles entwickelt sich verschieden und man keine Pauschalaussage treffen


----------



## ONYX (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Junge Goldfische - Farbe?*

Da stimme ich meinen Vorpostern ganz zu. Hab selbst die Erfahrung gemacht, dass meine damals noch naturfarbenen Goldis sich nach sehr unterschiedlicher Zeit gefärbe haben. Einer hatte sich sogar erst mit ca. 9cm gefärbt, andere hingegen schon mit ca. 3cm.

LG


----------



## Duquesa86 (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Junge Goldfische - Farbe?*

Hallo,

das ist ja krass, daß es da solche Unterschiede gibt. Bis gestern wusste ich ja noch gar nichts vom Goldi-Nachwuchs. Hab immer nur die kleinen __ Moderlieschen gesehen, die scheinen ja viel mutiger zu sein . 
Puh und jetzt muss ich sagen, daß ich wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr von allen ein paar abzugeben haben werde. Das sind ja Mengen....wenn alle den Winter überleben. 

Komischerweise sind meine "alten" Goldis im Moment kaum zu sehen, sie halten sich irgendwie immer unter der großen Seerose auf.


----------

